# Love Pets Show, Edinburgh



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

The Love Pets Show Scotland is coming to Edinburgh this Saturday and Sunday. The LovePets Show is for people and families who are passionate about their pets.

LovePets is the pet exhibition that brings you everything you and your pet are likely to need together under one roof. Come and meet experts from the pet industry. Talk to them about your pets, get useful information and advice; and take a look at the wonderful products available to buy for your pets.

Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care will be forming an awareness & fundraising display as part of the Petting Zoo area. Visit some of our pet rabbits, including Giant Rabbits, at Love Pets Scotland as we talk about the various issues that make Britains 3rd most popular pet its most neglected. Expert advice, information displays and leaflets and more. Help save the rabbits by taking part in our Lucky Dip too  with a prize every time!

For more information contact [email protected] or visit Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care


----------

